# ***OFFICIAL*** Nate Marquardt vs. Demian Maia Pre/Post Fight



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

*Please conduct ALL of your discussion in regards to Nate "The Great" Marquardt facing Demian Maia in this thread. All threads made in regards to this fight will be merged into this one.*​


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Definitely the toughest test yet for Maia. Nate is stronger, has better striking and if he can avoid being taken down (especially first round) then i see him giving Maia his first loss.

Nate by KO round 3.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

This fight is tough. Every time I think a guy is going to outstike and control Maia for a decision, he dominates them in return and subs them in the first or second round.

I'm retarded, but I think Maya will win this by Unanimous Decision.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

If Nate can somehow neutralize Maia on the ground then I can see him taking it. He was winning against Thales. I'd give the edge certainly to Maia, but they're pretty much on par in terms of BJJ skills. It was a good litmus test for Nate to see how he can handle a pure BJJ fighter. 

Hendo should fight the winner of this then face Silva.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Don't see it going the distance, Maia wins on the ground and Marquardt on the feet is what I totally am seeing, and I thought Amir would win for the record.


----------



## highland (Mar 11, 2009)

No_Mercy said:


> but they're pretty much on par in terms of BJJ skills.


I think thats a bit of a strech for Nate, I think he has a good chance in this, but it wont be anything to do with BJJ.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

highland said:


> I think thats a bit of a strech for Nate, I think he has a good chance in this, but it wont be anything to do with BJJ.


Actually what I meant was that his last opponent (Thales) is pretty much on par with Maia in the ground. Of course the edge going to Maia. Considering Nate did pretty well in that fight think it'll be pretty competitive.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Biggest Sportsman vs Least Sportsmanlike = I have no idea who is going to win this. I'm giving Maia the edge because no one has beaten him yet, and he has basically perfected BJJ for MMA. The guy finishes fights big time. 
Nate the Great is tooooo good to count out though, and he wants another shot at Silva bad.
Not a very intelligent breakdown of the fight, but I don't care, I'm just really excited for this fight.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I think Maia has better MMA BJJ than Thales Leites. I'm actually quite confident that he does. Leites couldn't submit Sakara when he had him on the ground.

This is a hard fight to predict. I think it could go either way. I had to ask my 11 year old nephew who he thought would win and he pointed to the picture of Maia, so I'm going with Maia by submission late in the fight.

This should be close.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

Nick_V03 said:


> I think Maia has better MMA BJJ than Thales Leites. I'm actually quite confident that he does. Leites couldn't submit Sakara when he had him on the ground.
> 
> This is a hard fight to predict. I think it could go either way. I had to ask my 11 year old nephew who he thought would win and he pointed to the picture of Maia, so I'm going with Maia by submission late in the fight.
> 
> This should be close.


I think Maia is light years ahead of Leites in BJJ and I know for sure hes a better striker, I know Nates talented but hes gonna get beat by Maia.


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

such a good fight... i think every time i answer this question i change my mind.

i'll say Nate this time; we'll see how i feel tomarrow.


----------



## RushFan (Aug 25, 2007)

Anyone remember that Thales dropped Nate with a big right hand? 
Nate beats Maia very easily. Beat down.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

I can't really see Maia being intimidated by this fight. He's faced EXCELLENT strikers before and didn't have a lot of trouble. I don't think he fears good strikers like we think he would.

And we all know once on the ground, Nate might try to GnP but it'll end quickly with Maia by limb removal.

Nate fights dirty though, so I wonder if Maia might get discouraged by a knee to the head on the ground.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

What excellent strikers are those? He's fought some good strikers, but excellent brings to mind the likes of Silva, Chuck, Wandy, Shogun, Machida, Alves, Kampmann, Swick, Rampage, CC, Arlovski...

I'm not getting on you, just curious who you think Maia has fought that is an excellent striker? Nate Quarry seems to be the best striker he has fought and I woulnd't call him EXCELLENT.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Davisty69 said:


> What excellent strikers are those? He's fought some good strikers, but excellent brings to mind the likes of Silva, Chuck, Wandy, Shogun, Machida, Alves, Kampmann, Swick, Rampage, CC, Arlovski...
> 
> I'm not getting on you, just curious who you think Maia has fought that is an excellent striker? Nate Quarry seems to be the best striker he has fought and I woulnd't call him EXCELLENT.


Good point, I'm confusing "excellent" with "dedicated." He's fought fighters who are strikers and have good knockout power - like Nate Quarry.

Plus, you beat one Nate, you can beat them all.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

khoveraki said:


> Good point, I'm confusing "excellent" with "dedicated." He's fought fighters who are strikers and have good knockout power - like Nate Quarry.
> 
> Plus, you beat one Nate, you can beat them all.


Haha... I wouldn't go quite that far


----------



## glowboxboy (Feb 25, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> I can't really see Maia being intimidated by this fight. He's faced EXCELLENT strikers before and didn't have a lot of trouble. I don't think he fears good strikers like we think he would.
> 
> And we all know once on the ground, Nate might try to GnP but it'll end quickly with Maia by limb removal.
> 
> Nate fights dirty though, so I wonder if Maia might get discouraged by a knee to the head on the ground.


Yeah I guess Quarry would fall into that category.I guess Ed Herman is a decent striker, but most of Maia's UFC opponents have been good matchups for him.Nate just knocked Kampmann to welterweight and took apart Gouveia in impressive fashion, both better overall strikers than anyone Maia has faced in my opinion.Maia has good boxing and kicks, but Nate is a beast with the sprawl and tdd so as long as Maia does not catch him with anything, Marquardt should be able to keep it standing long enough to impose his will.Marquardt by 2nd round TKO


----------



## T.Bone (Oct 15, 2008)

I think Nate will take this fairly convincingly. He'll brush off a few sub attempts, drag Maia into deep water and pound him to a UD. Nate is too experienced to get caught and Maia's standup is rubbish.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Marquardt hasn't been in trouble against BJJ guys like Leites and Lister. His last sub loss was when Almeida caught him in a guillotine in _2003_.

This isn't Ed Herman we're talking about here. He's gonna beat Maia down.


----------



## Tyson2011 (Jan 12, 2009)

maia by 2nd round flying gogoplata!


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

Maia wont be able to handle the power of nate so I think nate takes this one standing up.


----------



## glowboxboy (Feb 25, 2009)

vandalian said:


> Marquardt hasn't been in trouble against BJJ guys like Leites and Lister. His last sub loss was when Almeida caught him in a guillotine in _2003_.
> 
> This isn't Ed Herman we're talking about here. He's gonna beat Maia down.


That was a stretch, I was baffled by the original comment.He has never fought anyone on Nate's ever evolving striking level, this was one of the easier fights on the card for me to pick, and I am expecting a beatdown like the rest of the class.If Nate drops him, he will probably be smart enough to just let him up until he finishes the job, but I hope he keeps his hands up at all times and checks kicks just in case.Maia is a technician on the mat


----------



## KryptoNITE^^ (Jul 27, 2009)

Davisty69 said:


> This fight is tough. Every time I think a guy is going to outstike and control Maia for a decision, he dominates them in return and subs them in the first or second round.
> 
> I'm retarded, but I think Maya will win this by Unanimous Decision.


Well, we can agree on the retarded part. 

Marquardt will pick Maia apart on the feet and when he does drop him, he'll just let him back up. Maia is a wizard on the ground and Nate the Great shouldn't look for the fight to be there. He has good takedown defense so it shouldn't be a problem keeping the fight on the feet.


----------



## GKY (Jun 3, 2007)

No_Mercy said:


> If Nate can somehow neutralize Maia on the ground then I can see him taking it. * He was winning against Thales. I'd give the edge certainly to Maia, but they're pretty much on par in terms of BJJ skills.* It was a good litmus test for Nate to see how he can handle a pure BJJ fighter.


OK without reading the rest of this thread. Maia is one of the 5 best BJJ practitioners in the world. Thales isn't even a top 50. 

If Maia get's on top with a lot of time to work, Nate is screwed. If Nate plays around in Maia's gaurd, Nate is screwed. 

But with that said, Nate via sprawl and brawl TKO or Decision


----------



## Josh Jones III (Mar 20, 2009)

SuicideJohnson said:


> Biggest Sportsman vs Least Sportsmanlike = I have no idea who is going to win this. I'm giving Maia the edge because no one has beaten him yet, and he has basically perfected BJJ for MMA. The guy finishes fights big time.
> Nate the Great is tooooo good to count out though, and he wants another shot at Silva bad.
> Not a very intelligent breakdown of the fight, but I don't care, I'm just really excited for this fight.


What do you mean by sportsman vs unsportsmanlike? I haven't heard about either of them being unsportsmanlike before...what happened?


----------



## Tacx0911 (Aug 12, 2009)

I will have to go with Maia on this one, Nate will be overwhelmed on the ground. Maia by armbar.


----------



## T.Bone (Oct 15, 2008)

Josh Jones III said:


> What do you mean by sportsman vs unsportsmanlike? I haven't heard about either of them being unsportsmanlike before...what happened?


Could be the double knee to a grounded opponents head vs Leites. Dunno though. (Marquardt).


----------



## machidaisgod (Aug 14, 2009)

Davisty69 said:


> Haha... I wouldn't go quite that far


I wouldnotgo so far as calling Nate M an EXCELLENT skriker with those previously mentioned. Nate sure is talking like a man who is trying to convince himself he's better,that is a bad sign.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Last night, I had this terrible feeling that Marquardt's gonna get subbed in the first 30 seconds of the fight.

I'm still picking him, but I'll be crossing my fingers watching out of one eye.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Maia isnt just one of those ***** bjj guys. This dude is tough as nails and 15 minutes with him is gonna prove to be too long for Nate. Maia might take some shots, but he will make Nate tap. 

Marquardt is a tad overrated imo. Very good fighter, just a little overrated.


----------



## The505Butcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Marquardt by UD. He is a great striker and shows it. He will be smart enough to avoid the ground game of Maia and if he does not TKO him he will win by points.


----------



## Wasp (Aug 20, 2009)

Tough fight to call as Maia's BJJ is world-class. IMO guys with that type of BJJ are just as dangerous as guys with one punch KO power - they could be losing the fight and pull a sub at 14:58 for the win. 

The most difficult part about facing top-level BJJ fighters is that they can pull guard and still be lethal on their backs. Even though Marquardt has great TDD, the fight WILL get to the mat at some point and then it all comes down to Marquardt being strong enough to get up before Maia pulls a sub.

Most of the MMA bettors are claiming that Marquardt is a lock in this fight but I'm not so sure. I'm gonna go with Maia by 2nd RD triangle.


----------



## FredFish1 (Apr 22, 2007)

I'm hoping Maia pulls a sub. But what ever happens Wand is a ******* legend. The countdown just made me laugh, "I have 20 pounds on him, he play with me on the ground and I'm a black belt!"


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Im taking Nate but I have some reservations, in his interview he almost dismissed Maia's submission game. I dont think Nate can win this fight if it goes to the ground the majority of the fight and I think Maia will find a way to sub him if Nate decides to G&P early in the fight.


----------



## the ultimate (Mar 5, 2007)

I think that Maia will submit him. Marquardt is a great fighter but the fight will end up on the ground and Maia will get the sub. 

Maia has been training stand-up with Wanderlei so I wouldn't say that all Nate had to do was to keep it standing.

Very interesting fight.


----------



## machidaisgod (Aug 14, 2009)

This should be good, I bet on Maia because I believe he is the next great mma fighter and at plus 170 I would kick myself for passing it up but would not be shicked if I am wrong.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Oops, fight isn't till tomorrow.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Can't vote against my boy Marquardt. Pulling for him all the way. Then again, Maia's a pimp. I'm callin Maia but I hope Great Nate gets the better of him.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Maia by RNC


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

I want Nate to win. He's as big as a house and as strong as a bull. He's not very fast, however, and that's just as important for KO power as brute strength is, if not more so. Should be a fun one. 



The505Butcher said:


> Marquardt by UD. He is a great striker and shows it. He will be smart enough to avoid the ground game of Maia and if he does not TKO him he will win by points.


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Maia may win this one.


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

The feed suckes


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Dear Gawd!!!!!


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Demolished 

Marquart wins via KO


----------



## Snappy (Aug 15, 2009)

Woah! That was unexpected .. probably lucky punch but good - not a fan of any of W. Silva's boys especially him.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Snappy said:


> Woah! That was unexpected .. probably lucky punch but good - not a fan of any of W. Silva's boys especially him.


I don't see how you can call that a lucky punch. That was a perfect counter shot for a lazy kick.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Wow, Nate looked great. BUT Maia shoulda shot immediately.


----------



## Nikkolai (Jan 7, 2008)

Wow, I didn't expect it to go that way.


----------



## Snappy (Aug 15, 2009)

Really glad Nate won - but if he thinks that he will beat Anderson Silva - he's got another thing coming. But I guess a man can dream!


----------



## h2so4 (Jun 24, 2008)

lol.. way too quick.. I want my money back... gratz Nate


----------



## Snappy (Aug 15, 2009)

BWoods said:


> I don't see how you can call that a lucky punch. That was a perfect counter shot for a lazy kick.


True - not criticizing Nate's form - just meant I didn't and still don't believe he is better all round but hell I'll take this victory because Maia needed to lose.


----------



## Fedornumber1! (Jun 18, 2008)

myyyy god


----------



## Danomac (Oct 15, 2006)

Silly Maia, Silva musta told him to stand... ******* silly ass. I guy who demolishes everyone on the ground and tries to stand with a guy like Nate? Great gameplan...


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

I picked Nate but didn't expect that.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Henderson vs. Marquardt anyone?

Maia will be back. It's only the beginning for that guy.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

If that punch was lucky, then just about _every_ knockout punch is lucky.


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

Owned. Picked his shot perfectly. 

Maia will be back though.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Danomac said:


> Silly Maia, Silva musta told him to stand... ******* silly ass. I guy who demolishes everyone on the ground and tries to stand with a guy like Nate? Great gameplan...


Um, I'm not sure it was Maia's game to stand with Nate. The fight ended in like 12 seconds or whatever....

You can't just go out there, run across the cage and shoot in for a takedown or pull guard. Just doesn't work like that. Plus, I'm sure if the fight went longer, Maia would stand up with Nate a while longer to set up for pulling guard cause there was no way he was taking Nate down.

BTW, told you guys...


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

LOL wow. Maia definitely needs to work on his striking. Never even got a remote chance to work his groundgame.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Yeah, left his hands completely down. Pretty amateurish. Thing is, he wouldn't have gotten Nate to the ground to begin with anyway. 

Now it'll be nice if Nate got a rematch so Silva can out class him once again after his unwarranted trash talking.


----------



## 18573 (Jul 7, 2007)

Man this fight sucked. I was thinking that it had FOTN written all over it, but my boy Maia got ******* floored in 21 seconds.


----------



## chrisaldah (Aug 29, 2009)

Woooo just watched the fight over again and that was a damn good knockout.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Gotta love when guys leave their hands down. Leads to a nice lookin' knock out. Then Maia landed on his damn head as he fell to the mat. That was sweet too.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Definitely did not see that happening. Dude got hit so hard he flew. 

Still, Nate is crazy if he thinks he can beat Anderson. Nothing he has done, even this, shows that he has any chance whatsoever of toppling Anderson.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

I was absolutely miserable about this finish, I really thought Maia's standup looked good before he dropped his hands. I'll tell you though, I gained A LOT of respect for Marquardt. Not hitting Maia when he had his back was the most classy thing I've seen in a long, long time. Props to Nate.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

The knockout was insane, Nate literally knocked him right off his feet. Normally when a guy gets knocked out he just falls down, Maia was lifted off his feet and laid out flat in midair before falling back down to the mat. I thought Hendo's knockout of Bisping was bad, this was even worse.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

khoveraki said:


> I was absolutely miserable about this finish, I really thought Maia's standup looked good before he dropped his hands. I'll tell you though, I gained A LOT of respect for Marquardt. Not hitting Maia when he had his back was the most classy thing I've seen in a long, long time. Props to Nate.


I agree I gave him props for that. Then he ruined that by talking trash to a guy who has already beat his ass.


----------



## HaVoK (Dec 31, 2006)

aerius said:


> The knockout was insane, Nate literally knocked him right off his feet. Normally when a guy gets knocked out he just falls down, Maia was lifted off his feet and laid out flat in midair before falling back down to the mat. I thought Hendo's knockout of Bisping was bad, this was even worse.


Physics buddy. Not near as brutal as Hendo's KO of Bisping IMHO.


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)




----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

nice clip SimplyNate


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

I absolutely hate it when big fights like this end so damn quick. It doesn't tell you anything except that Maia made a stupid mistake and paid for it. 

I wanted to see a longer fight and see how Maia could handle the standup and takedown defense of Marquardt, and how Marquardt could handle the takedowns of Maia and his subs if it got there.

Plus it makes me feel bad for a fighter that trained for several months to have it ended in 21 seconds.


----------



## godson (Apr 17, 2009)

it looked as if maia was gonna kick nate again but nate caught him with a punch.. which caused him to fall like that.. Either way he got KTFO..


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

I also gained profound respect for Marquardt for not landing that punch. I wouldn't have hated him for it, because he is supposed to keep going, but showing concern for his opponents well being gets an A+ in my book.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

aerius said:


> The knockout was insane, Nate literally knocked him right off his feet. Normally when a guy gets knocked out he just falls down, Maia was lifted off his feet and laid out flat in midair before falling back down to the mat. I thought Hendo's knockout of Bisping was bad, this was even worse.


Maia was throwing the kick and was knocked off balance when he got caught the way he was laid out had more to do with Maia's momentum than Marquardts power.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Yeah, you guys are right, I saw the replays again and the momentum of Maia's attempted kick was what really helped to lay him out in midair. Still, it looked bad, I can't say I remember seeing someone flattened in midair like that, closest I can think of is Arlovski getting dropped in midflight when he tried the flying knee against Fedor.


----------



## R.Doria (Aug 11, 2009)

Demian " Mclovin" Maia.


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

Nate said it wasn't even full power. Scary.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Nate is awesome he improved a lot.


----------



## briN (Aug 30, 2009)

this fight was a total dissappointment... yea its always fun to see a guy get rocked like that but honestly its a terrible win for the MW division

AS vs Nate 2? that would end even worse then the first time... we dont need another striker taking on AS

Maia wouldve had a great chance at beating AS... if travis lutter could mount AS imagine what a guy like Maia could do... especially when Maia wont be dam near dead when entering the fight from cutting weight


----------



## unclehulka13 (Nov 17, 2008)

DragonStriker said:


> Nate is awesome he improved a lot.


And you made this judgment based on 21 seconds? You must be a savant.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Definitely not what I expected, I'm sure everyone is on the same boat. Good to see Nate came to take care of business though. Should be a matchup between him and Hendo now for the #1 contender spot. Absolutely no reason why any of those two should get a rematch before hand. 

As for the kick that was a great strategy by Demian. That's very hard to time a counter especially a high kick. I could already see where the fight was going. Make Nate block high then midway through the round shoot for single or double...most likely was the strategy. Goes to show that sometimes things don't go according to plan.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> Gotta love when guys leave their hands down. Leads to a nice lookin' knock out. Then Maia landed on his damn head as he fell to the mat. That was sweet too.


Still I think Tim Hague's KO was worse, I mean he just completely dropped both hands to throw like he was in a chest puffing street fight.:confused03: 

Id still like the UFC to give him a few more fights though.


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

Dissapointing fight, exept that it was a cool KO. I'd liked to see more from both fighters  

Also, this is devastating for me as a Maia nuthugger...


----------



## hvendlor (Jan 15, 2009)

This was the fight I was most looking forward to, over in seconds. Damm

What the hell was Maia doing jumping in like that on a known striker?


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

Why the hell maia pulled an arlovski ?!
was hopping to see more from this fighters . oh well .


----------



## H-Deep (Feb 3, 2009)

*Nate Marquardt gained a fan last night*

Ok, so to be honest i haven't really been a fan of this guy. I haven't been a hater more of a neutral however his performance yesterday has turned me. The class he showed yesterday was brilliant and great for the sport. I absolutely hate it when fighters punch people even tho they know they are out however what he did yesterday was truly great. Theres a few fighters in the ufc who would have done that and respect to the guy for showing great class and sportsmanship :thumbsup:


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

A lot of fighters drop their hands when they kick.
Still, I think we have to consider this a serious mistake by Maia. It would have been the same thing v A.Silva


----------



## jmacjer (Mar 23, 2009)

I agree, I'm a fan now as well. Great show of class and respect.


----------



## Grappler125 (Jan 23, 2007)

I thought that was a pretty classy move too. I think sometimes it is ridicilous how fighters continue to hit someone that they know is out, but I'm not gonna say I didn't enjoy seeing Hendo do it, but that's for whole different thread. Way to be Nate.


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

diddo add me on the cho cho train


----------



## FiReMaN11d7 (Jun 30, 2009)

Did anybody else become an insta-fan for nate marquardt after that show of sportsmanship?


----------



## Hadge (Dec 22, 2008)

Ive been a fan of Nate for a while. Hes a solid striker and very underated amongst the casual fan. This KO will get him noticed by those fans.
I want to see Nate vs Hendo for number 1 contender.
Maia made a mistake here that unfortunately cost him the fight. He's a class act and will come back strong. Expect to see a lot more from him as his striking improves.


----------



## T.Bone (Oct 15, 2008)

You need to be able to stand with people in this sport even if you are as good as Maia on the ground, I think Maia needs to stop learning how to bang from Wand and go some-where else, I think AKA or some-one would have him up to scratch in no time, he needs to start from scratch and learn all the fundamentals of striking i.e boxing, footwork, head-movement, at the minute he just hasn't got anything to offer standing and it'll be loss after loss unless he can sort it.


----------



## morninglightmt (Sep 7, 2008)

I used to really like Nate until the Leites fight, but all his fights since then have been amazing. I'm a Nate fan again.


----------



## FiReMaN11d7 (Jun 30, 2009)

Dude I said the same exact thing after the fight.. im a huge hendo fan so naturally i don't like anyone other middleweights but that show of sportsmanship was really cool.


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

I've since a long time been a fan of the guy and even though he beat my boy Maia in a fight that IMO should have lasted longer out of a fan-perspective, he did save Maia from any unecessary punishment and possibly permanent damages. And a lot of fighters doesn't have that kind of control and sportsmanship, so my manlove for Marquardt did increased lot after this! I'm confident he'll beat Hendo's ass if that's what it takes to get to Anderson!



T.Bone said:


> You need to be able to stand with people in this sport even if you are as good as Maia on the ground, I think Maia needs to stop learning how to bang from Wand and go some-where else, I think AKA or some-one would have him up to scratch in no time, he needs to start from scratch and learn all the fundamentals of striking i.e boxing, footwork, head-movement, at the minute he just hasn't got anything to offer standing and it'll be loss after loss unless he can sort it.


Well until this fight he's never really been loosing the standup. He rocked McDOnald with punches for instance, but then again that doesn't say a whole bunch about his striking 

Striking is clearly Maia's weakest aspect, but he do have some good wrestling people find it difficult to give him credit for, for some reason. I agree that he perhaps should start training at a team wherethey have better technical striking coaching like AKA for instance.

Anyways, Nate is a complete fighter and I've been a fan of him ever since the Jeremy Horn fight.


----------



## hommage1985 (Apr 22, 2007)

What he did was really stupid. He should have hit him until the ref stopped the fight. If Maia recovered and got him in guard and subbed him, Nate would look like a dumbass.


----------



## BazDaManUk (May 27, 2007)

yeah it was good, if the Ref hadn't stepped in when Maia turned around (silly idea to run in btw) then Nate would've finished him. I'm not a big fan of his but he needs to go against Hendo and would be nice to see him do that again lol.


----------



## T.Bone (Oct 15, 2008)

joppp said:


> Well until this fight he's never really been loosing the standup. He rocked McDOnald with punches for instance, but then again that doesn't say a whole bunch about his striking
> 
> Striking is clearly Maia's weakest aspect, but he do have some good wrestling people find it difficult to give him credit for, for some reason. I agree that he perhaps should start training at a team wherethey have better technical striking coaching like AKA for instance.
> 
> Anyways, Nate is a complete fighter and I've been a fan of him ever since the Jeremy Horn fight.


Man, the McDonald fight made me laugh, Maia's Thai clinch in that fight is the worst I've seen in MMA. I really don't think striking comes naturally to Maia, he just needs to learn how to avoid big shots like last night.


----------



## Binkie65 (Apr 25, 2008)

Nate just became a top fan favorite. Everyone watching that just got a great example of what this sport represent. Brock is a even bigger ass now.


----------



## Halebop (Oct 10, 2006)

hommage1985 said:


> What he did was really stupid. He should have hit him until the ref stopped the fight. If Maia recovered and got him in guard and subbed him, Nate would look like a dumbass.


Im 29, I don't feel as tech savy or hip as a lot of younger people. I don't have an iphone, for instance. So even though I am fuzzy on exactly what one is, I have to ask...for the first time ever....Is this a Troll? I've seen posters labeled as such under similar circumstances. 

Troll?


----------



## slugfest (Dec 31, 2006)

Halebop said:


> Im 29, I don't feel as tech savy or hip as a lot of younger people. I don't have an iphone, for instance. So even though I am fuzzy on exactly what one is, I have to ask...for the first time ever....Is this a Troll? I've seen posters labeled as such under similar circumstances.
> 
> Troll?


Perhaps troll, or crap disturber, Nate did the right thing by holding off. He knew how hard he hit Maia, almost sending head over heals, it goes to show that you do not have to pummel a guy needlessly when he is hurt.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

hommage1985 said:


> What he did was really stupid. He should have hit him until the ref stopped the fight. If Maia recovered and got him in guard and subbed him, Nate would look like a dumbass.


Most likely a troll attempt but, unfortunately, I have to agree. I don't think there is any wrong with hitting someone until the ref stops the fight. Hell, even Gonzaga went in for the death blow after he kicked Cro Cop's head off. It was definitely a very classy move for Nate but if he connects against Silva, I would keep punching till the ref stops it.


----------



## H-Deep (Feb 3, 2009)

hommage1985 said:


> What he did was really stupid. He should have hit him until the ref stopped the fight. If Maia recovered and got him in guard and subbed him, Nate would look like a dumbass.


lol, why does there always have to be one **** on every thread


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Hugely dissappointed is me. Only thing I got out of the fight was a feeling of embarrassement for Maia. Poor sod. I hope he comes back strong as he has some beautiful things to offer. I also really wanted to see the latest evolution of Nate and am sad I didn't get to see if he's improved once again.

The knockout was a bit mad though. What was Maia thinking...


----------



## King JLB (Apr 28, 2009)

It does take a lot of self control as well not to hit an opponent who's still moving. Who knows how quickly Maia could have recovered and grabbed Nate's arm before the red stepped in.

Props to the Great, looking forward to the Silva rematch.


----------



## Servatose (Apr 21, 2008)

There's a point where not following up is foolish, then there's a point where you know for certain you've finished someone. I guess you'd have to be mildly experienced in martial arts to know this. But for the person trolling, Nate absolutely did the right thing. When you hit someone with your hardest blow like that, and you're a professional athlete whose familiar with such things you basically know that he's done. I commend Nate for doing so, his post fight locker room interview was also very impressive. It's nice to see someone with such a humble view of things. I've always really liked Nate's dynamic style, but now I'm really starting to think he's a pretty cool person.


----------



## T.Bone (Oct 15, 2008)

Servatose said:


> There's a point where not following up is foolish, then there's a point where you know for certain you've finished someone. I guess you'd have to be mildly experienced in martial arts to know this. But for the person trolling, Nate absolutely did the right thing. When you hit someone with your hardest blow like that, and you're a professional athlete whose familiar with such things you basically know that he's done. I commend Nate for doing so, his post fight locker room interview was also very impressive. It's nice to see someone with such a humble view of things. I've always really liked Nate's dynamic style, but now I'm really starting to think he's a pretty cool person.


Yeah, Nate wound up a huge shot and had enough time to assess the situation and it was clear Maia wasn't defending himself in any way. Gotta give him respect for that.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

The Nate who Ricardo tapped in 2003, or even the Nate who UD'd Salaverry in that 2006 snoozer, isn't the same Nate who won last night. Being with Jackson's camp has done a lot for the guy. Just about every part of his game has gotten better. 

Not saying he's going to beat Anderson this time -- though I do think it's at least a possibility -- but he's right there with the best in the division.

And Maia, for all of his skills -- and he has _a lot_ of skills -- just hadn't fought anyone on that level yet. That's why it was so hard for me to understand how people could be so sure he was going to win this.

Demian will be back and he'll be even better. And I'm excited to see what Nate does next. Marquardt-Henderson could be a good time, and huge test for Nate.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

I admit i was rooting for Maia, and I definitely will continue to. 

I had been neutral about Marquardt since he came to the UFC but last night he seemed to gain a lot of new fans, me being one. Not many fighters have the calmness and confidence to basically end the fight before the ref does due to knowing their opponent is done.

Great honor showed by Nate, i know it's a fight and you're supposed to fight till the ref stops but he knew he caught him good and didn't want to inflict more damage. 

Maia said after his fight with Sonnen that he tries to win fights without hurting his opponent, maybe karma was on his side because Nate could have pummeled his face and waited till the ref pulled him off. We've seen so many fighters hitting their opponent 3,4, even 5 times after their clearly out lately....this was refreshing to see.


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

I've got a lot of respect for Marquardt for holding back on that punch. Great KO. Although I was a bit dissapointed, I was expecting a chess match and I got 21 second KO. Ah well...


----------



## jongurley (Jun 28, 2008)

I wanted to see them fight for a minute,, see if maia could sub him,,, I DONT NO WHY IN THE WORLD MAIA DIDN"T GO FOR THE TAKEDOWN FROM THE FIRST SECOND<< that was his bread and butter,, maia knows he was never going to beat Nate standing up,,, and yes I do give Nate some props for not killing maia after he was down,,,, but Nate has nothing for Silva,, at all,, 

PS ,, the most justified killing was Henderson hitting bisping while he was on the mat,, that was classic and I quote henderson in his Rogan post fight interview in the cage,, "people know I am not normally that way, but I just wanted to shut him up for alittle while longer"<,, HAHHAHHHHHHHHHAHHAHAHAHAA:thumb02:


----------



## Jundon! (Sep 10, 2008)

*Anyone notice how Maia gives up his ass to get raped by Marquardt after the punch?*


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Here's my opinion for what it is worth.

Had Marquardt kept hitting him, I wouldn't have had a single problem with it. He is supposed to keep fighting until the ref stops it (and in a perfect world, the ref would have been there).

However, I gained profound respect for Marquardt because he risked possibly losing his ridiculously advantageous position, to prevent doing another human being harm. It makes me appreciate him as a person, and that is what makes me like a fighter on that next level. 

However, I did wonder today, as a side note....
Did he not hit Maia because his strike was going to land to the back of the head of Maia, and possibly getting DQ'd? Considering the horsesh** calls to the back of the head in the Leites fight, it makes sense. 

Or, was it because he knew that Maia was done and didn't need to take any more punishment?

Just a thought. I personally think the latter, simply because it is the right think to do.



Jundon! said:


> *Anyone notice how Maia gives up his ass to get raped by Marquardt after the punch?*


BTW, this is the kind of crap that gets posted in the smack talk thread. Lets keep this discussion about MMA as much as we can ok?


----------



## Jundon! (Sep 10, 2008)

The only reason Nate didn't hit Maia again is because he knew he'd be subbed. It's so easy to see, he didn't want any part of Maia's ground. Early stoppage in my humble opinion.


:thumb01:


----------



## Light_Speed (Jun 3, 2009)

id honestly like to see a rematch...but i think maia comes back even stronger with 2 wins against who ever else is in the division and gets a title shot against who ever is the champion when anderson leaves


----------



## Servatose (Apr 21, 2008)

Davisty69 said:


> Here's my opinion for what it is worth.
> 
> Had Marquardt kept hitting him, I wouldn't have had a single problem with it. He is supposed to keep fighting until the ref stops it (and in a perfect world, the ref would have been there).
> 
> ...


Didn't he turn away from Maia shortly after pulling his punch? Even before the referee broke the fight up? I could be wrong, but it looked like he was aware of Maia's defeat before even having been asked to stop.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Either way, he did the right thing.


----------

